# Great Bend anyone?



## butcher bbq (Feb 9, 2010)

Any one from here going to Great Bend this weekend?


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry, David.  My daughter has her state swim meet in OKC this weekend.  Best of luck to you!


----------

